# flagrant homosexuality



## SheriV (Jul 15, 2014)

not that theres anything wrong with it...and these little boys are pretty..

but srsly??? this is gay as hell..and Id drop a barbell on anyones head that was pulling off shirts on a gym floor and having a little pose down


----------



## MI1972 (Jul 15, 2014)

"Natural"


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 15, 2014)

they posed constantly in arnolds day....now they dont so they all suck at posing...so ...logic fail sheri


----------



## SheriV (Jul 15, 2014)

wait what?? there is no logic fail..this isnt a closed gym for vid/marketing or a room for posing...or a set
these dickwads are on a working gym floor pulling this off..

and yeah..lol@ natural


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 15, 2014)

yeah...arnold did it all the time...you know...back when bodybuilding was actually worth a fuck


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 15, 2014)

Well I don't want to ever be in that gym with those guys cause next comes the circle jerk, seen that video, damn internet.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 15, 2014)

muscle beach
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in an office







 arnold helping roc shabazz in a gym...with his shirt off


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 15, 2014)

^ 1 yoked guy who should have his shirt off, not those other fagalas, tho! There just defined. 

They look like Abercrombie & Fitch types.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 15, 2014)

in pumping iron you plainly see guys being instructed by arnold on posing,...and some pose down stuff...those skinny model guys look better than most everyone that post on the site


----------



## SheriV (Jul 15, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> muscle beach
> 
> 
> 
> ...




every one of these is a set or an otherwise pre-planned photo op..except the muscle beach photo which may or may not be... ^^^^^ but is hardly close to the same thing

not ten fags all posing down with with some other fag filming it poorly I might add with a walmart camera...
there's zero reason for this type of bs while other people are clearly working out or attempting to around them


I've done photo shoots..they're completely closed off if for nothing else than to control lighting..christ


----------



## SheriV (Jul 15, 2014)

oh and I did actually say they were very pretty to look at..I happen to prefer the physique build... but that doesn't make them any less of pretentious preening morons


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 15, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> in pumping iron you plainly see guys being instructed by arnold on posing,...and some pose down stuff...those skinny model guys look better than most everyone that post on the site



I hear ya, but those guys are in no way in that league! Might be true, but if I was 190 I wouldn't take my shirt off in the gym, unless I was a highly paid fitness mutha phuqa.


----------



## independent (Jul 15, 2014)

I like my gays in the closet.


----------



## SheriV (Jul 15, 2014)

I keep two cleaned and pressed ready to go


----------



## independent (Jul 15, 2014)

SheriV said:


> I keep two cleaned and pressed ready to go



Never know when i might need a blowjob.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 15, 2014)

I think this is a bit of an insult to homosexuals. My gym is about 75% gay men, not an exaggeration. Midtown la fitness is pretty much the gayest gym ever, but the people there are extremely well mannered and respectful. Some of them are fucking yoked to hell and back and look better than the guys in the video you posted.


----------



## BadGas (Jul 15, 2014)

Theres plenty of time to look at yourself half naked, when you go home. How bout focus on "work", when at the gym instead of self loathing.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 15, 2014)

lol...id love to see all these reg people that look better than those guys....and if I was in tip top shape...id probly be 200 pounds max


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 15, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OI3FJczfCY8


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jul 15, 2014)

IronAddict said:


> ^ 1 yoked guy who should have his shirt off, not those other fagalas, tho! There just defined.
> 
> They look like *Abercrombie & Fitch types*.


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 15, 2014)

BadGas said:


> Theres plenty of time to look at yourself half naked, when you go home. How bout focus on "work", when at the gym instead of self loathing.



Exactly! Go home and flex for your woman, and I say that rather loosely.


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 15, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OI3FJczfCY8



How a guy can be 300 lbs and look like that, i mean i know how but, that's an awful lot of muscle!


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jul 15, 2014)

used to love those abercrombie models


----------



## charley (Jul 15, 2014)

..my gym has a 'yoga room'  & the 'competitive BB's are in there posing a couple nites a month, some pose others watch, you need to be invited to attend.. Guy's getting ready to compete will have a 'pose down' in bikini briefs..  it's a very serious thing to them, they're all pretty nice dudes, mostly big black dudes...


----------



## charley (Jul 15, 2014)

SheriV said:


> not that theres anything wrong with it...and these little boys are pretty..
> 
> but srsly??? this is gay as hell..and Id drop a barbell on anyones head that was pulling off shirts on a gym floor and having a little pose down



....   lots of gym rats talk 'gay shit' ,gay members,not so much, you can see here in AG, guys love talking about their 'junk', how big, long, fat, it's all bullshit...
if a guy is cool , he's ok by me..    show respect, get respect !!


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 15, 2014)

charley said:


> ..my gym has a 'yoga room'  & the 'competitive BB's are in there posing a couple nites a month, some pose others watch, you need to be invited to attend.. Guy's getting ready to compete will have a 'pose down' in bikini briefs..  it's a very serious thing to them, they're all pretty nice dudes, mostly big black dudes...



Well only 1 thing to say about that, it is Philly!


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 15, 2014)

SheriV said:


> not that theres anything wrong with it...and these little boys are pretty..
> 
> but srsly??? this is gay as hell..and Id drop a barbell on anyones head that was pulling off shirts on a gym floor and having a little pose down



And this has to be an Amerikan thing, why do the 3 white boys have to sag? That right there in prison means your someone's bitch.

Only the ornamental guy wears his pants correctly.


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 15, 2014)

two of them have nice triceps


----------



## Tbjeff (Jul 15, 2014)

I do this all the time Sheri. And I'm calling bullshit. I bet you'd ride those boys like a fuckin pony, stop frontin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BadGas (Jul 15, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> lol...id love to see all these reg people that look better than those guys....



I don't see any "regular" people claiming to look better than those guys. No one would have a problem with them if they had their clothes on.


----------



## BadGas (Jul 15, 2014)

IronAddict said:


> And this has to be an Amerikan thing, why do the 3 white boys have to sag?



Doesn't Justin Beeber do this?? There's your answer..


----------



## SheriV (Jul 15, 2014)

Tbjeff said:


> I do this all the time Sheri. And I'm calling bullshit. I bet you'd ride those boys like a fuckin pony, stop frontin
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




oh theyre all very pretty..problem is they all seem to be very impressed with themselves..and hey good for them but I declare shenanigans when theyre just out on a gym floor behaving like douches..
theres one veeery good looking guy in my gym whom I loathe because hes constantly flexing for himself in the mirrors...holy shit dude you dont have a mirror at home to be in love with yourself in front of?


----------



## s2h (Jul 15, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> muscle beach
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Barber.."what type of haircut would you like today Arnold?"...Arnold :I will take the Hitler cut...thin the top out"...


----------



## s2h (Jul 15, 2014)

SheriV said:


> oh and I did actually say they were very pretty to look at..I happen to prefer the physique build... but that doesn't make them any less of pretentious preening morons



did you peel your clit hood back to the video Sheri??..tell the truth..


----------



## SheriV (Jul 15, 2014)

Im a little disappointed you think my standards somehow encompass douchbaggery acceptance


----------



## independent (Jul 15, 2014)

Im with sheri on this one. Nothing wrong with taking a look at yoirself in the mirror, but the guys who start posing down are retarded.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 15, 2014)

Haha  This is the Planet Fitness thread.

"Oh, manager! Manager! The pretty boys are making me uncomfortable! Make them put their shirts back on!!!"

Wtf?

Wait... _what is wrong with me?_ I'm agreeing with KOS.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 15, 2014)

s2h said:


> Barber.."what type of haircut would you like today Arnold?"...Arnold :I will take the Hitler cut...thin the top out"...


the haircut was for a movie role...but very witty


----------



## the_predator (Jul 15, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> the haircut was for a movie role...but very witty


Yup, that one were he is in the DEA tactical unit and his family is taken hostage because they think he stole cartel money...can't remember the name though


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 15, 2014)

sabotage I think


----------



## maniclion (Jul 15, 2014)

SheriV said:


> oh theyre all very pretty..problem is they all seem to be very impressed with themselves..and hey good for them but I declare shenanigans when theyre just out on a gym floor behaving like douches..
> theres one veeery good looking guy in my gym whom I loathe because hes constantly flexing for himself in the mirrors...holy shit dude you dont have a mirror at home to be in love with yourself in front of?



I agree the Handsome Boy Modeling school shit fluffs up the hardcore attitude you want in your gym, but I'm old school when it comes to the iron and cut my teeth in a Texas Football weightroom where you'd punch a guy in his balls if he got too close while spotting you.  Kids these days are less inhibited and less inclined to tag everything as gay.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 15, 2014)

bigmoe65 said:


> Im with sheri on this one. Nothing wrong with taking a look at yoirself in the mirror, but the guys who start posing down are retarded.



I just jerked off to myself in the mirror...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 15, 2014)

would be pretty hard to keep a shirt on me if I looked like the two on the left before you even start the vid....I mean around 200 pounds at single digit bodyfat...come on...that's what we do this shit for


----------



## s2h (Jul 15, 2014)

SheriV said:


> Im a little disappointed you think my standards somehow encompass douchbaggery acceptance



Hence only asking for a hood roll off...if that would have been five 40 yr old men with 20%,body fat I would have asked if you experienced forgein object entry


----------



## s2h (Jul 15, 2014)

Curt James said:


> Haha  This is the Planet Fitness thread.
> 
> "Oh, manager! Manager! The pretty boys are making me uncomfortable! Make them put their shirts back on!!!"
> 
> ...



She wanted you in that video Curto...your honed vision of gifted studliness would ravage her mind....animal...pure animal...


----------



## SFW (Jul 15, 2014)

BBing is gay. Op is gay too.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 15, 2014)

I do that when I'm lean and the gym in not packed. And yes it's ghey


----------



## theestone (Jul 15, 2014)

It does come off just a smidge gay.


----------



## charley (Jul 16, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> I do that when I'm lean and the gym in not packed. And yes it's ghey




..... it's good to wait till the gym is empty , so you can relax and 'pump it up'...


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 16, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> would be pretty hard to keep a shirt on me if I looked like the two on the left before you even start the vid....I mean around 200 pounds at single digit bodyfat...come on...that's what we do this shit for



Jorts and singlets for the win


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 16, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Jorts and singlets for the win



I found my old wrestling singlet.... I put it on and it nearly destroyed whats left of my testies


----------



## SheriV (Jul 16, 2014)

I'd actually be super amused if some sir walked into the gym with a singlet on


and maniclion kinda nailed what I was getting at..I wouldnt give a fuck if it was a closed set
the fact that its in an open gym floor pisses me right off 

I'd also love to know how looking good gives the right to be a complete disrespectful asshole to everyone else in the gym

s2h..15% bf is where I like my 40yr old men..lol


----------



## SheriV (Jul 16, 2014)

my gym is semi hardcore in the weight room...chains and all that shit..
you'd be taken out back and gang raped for doing that shit and being IN THE WAY of everyone else


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jul 16, 2014)

SheriV said:


> my gym is semi hardcore in the weight room...chains and all that shit..
> you'd be taken out back and gang raped for doing that shit and being IN THE WAY of everyone else


^^ joined hard core gym for the gang raping..... lifts in San Quinton state pen


----------



## MI1972 (Jul 16, 2014)

SheriV said:


> s2h..15% bf is where I like my 40yr old men..lol



You would love me then...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 16, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> I found my old wrestling singlet.... I put it on and it nearly destroyed whats left of my testies



pfffffft..... up the dose man lol


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## s2h (Jul 16, 2014)

SheriV said:


> I'd actually be super amused if some sir walked into the gym with a singlet on
> 
> 
> and maniclion kinda nailed what I was getting at..I wouldnt give a fuck if it was a closed set
> ...



Just railed some DNP...I'm at 15%...


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 16, 2014)

SheriV said:


> oh theyre all very pretty..problem is they all seem to be very impressed with themselves..and hey good for them but I declare shenanigans when theyre just out on a gym floor behaving like douches..
> theres one veeery good looking guy in my gym whom I loathe because hes constantly flexing for himself in the mirrors...holy shit dude you dont have a mirror at home to be in love with yourself in front of?



Used to be a dude at my gym that would pose.  He'd pose like he was throwing a football and sometimes even go through it slo-mo style.  Fucking hilarious to see.


----------



## Watson (Jul 16, 2014)

N a t u r a l.....


----------



## maniclion (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## rambo99 (Jul 16, 2014)

This thread is nusty....that is all.....


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 16, 2014)

SheriV said:


> my gym is semi hardcore in the weight room...chains and all that shit..
> you'd be taken out back and gang raped for doing that shit and being IN THE WAY of everyone else


I don't wipe my ass.


----------



## raysd21 (Jul 16, 2014)

azza1971 said:


> are you involved in the raping, if so where do i join baby



Azza you're so nusty....


----------



## Curt James (Jul 16, 2014)

s2h said:


> She wanted you in that video Curto...your honed vision of gifted studliness would ravage her mind....*animal...pure animal...*



Hey, a Chihuahua is an animal!


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 19, 2014)

azza1971 said:


> I don't wipe my ass.



its more fun for KOS to rim me


----------



## Watson (Jul 20, 2014)

azza1971 said:


> its more fun for KOS to rim me



Azza 7 mins 23 seconds after meeting KOS in real life, face to face....


----------



## KelJu (Jul 20, 2014)

Griffith said:


> Azza 7 mins 23 seconds after meeting KOS in real life, face to face....



Oh maybe this!







"I wish I could quit you!"


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 20, 2014)

haha


----------



## KelJu (Jul 20, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> haha



I'm glad you you see the humor. No disrespect intended, the thought just kind of tickled me a little.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 20, 2014)

it was azzas accent that swooned me


----------



## balloons3565 (Jul 24, 2014)

Well for me:

I WOULD LOVE to be "On MY Knees", with these GUYS anytime!  SUCKING Cocks and Swallowing there SPERM Loads !


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jul 24, 2014)

balloons3565 said:


> Well for me:
> 
> I WOULD LOVE to be "On MY Knees", with these GUYS anytime!  SUCKING Cocks and Swallowing there SPERM Loads !


----------



## KelJu (Jul 24, 2014)

balloons3565 said:


> Well for me:
> 
> I WOULD LOVE to be "On MY Knees", with these GUYS anytime!  SUCKING Cocks and Swallowing there SPERM Loads !




I like you. Welcome to IM!


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 24, 2014)

The two most hardcore gyms I ever attended guys and gals posed all the time. They were all in prep mode for shows. Completely normal in any hardcore gym I have ever been in.


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 24, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> The two most hardcore gyms I ever attended guys and gals posed all the time. They were all in prep mode for shows. Completely normal in any hardcore gym I have ever been in.



The folks posing at my gym are more like Uncle Rico.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 24, 2014)

That is weird


----------



## theestone (Jul 24, 2014)

Zaphod said:


> The folks posing at my gym are more like Uncle Rico.



"Soaking it up in a hot tub with my soul mate" - uncle Rico.


----------

